# Went shopping on Black Friday and found two very old, yet surprisingly inexpensive bottles. Need help with narrowing down their date range



## cowsgomoo (Nov 27, 2020)

I found this bottle for $4. The bottom is really unusual and the bottle itself has an unfamiliar look to it. The base is a darker shade of green then the middle. The top is an even darker shade.

I think the bottom is a sand pontil but the presence of the K is confusing. I’ll attach some pictures of the base but if the area above the K was 12 o’clock, then 7, 9, 12-3 o’clock all have a rough feel to them. In the picture you can see the small dots all around it.

As for the the top, it’s an applied finish. The mold line runs right up to it. Feeling the inside the top is felt and then it goes 90 degrees to the bottle itself.

edit - I have included some more pics below of the other bottle. Wasn’t until I was getting ready for bed that I realized from a distance that the bottle looked crooked. It’s a turn mold bottle with an applied top or a finished (the inside is not smooth but there is a spilled over section of it from when it was tooled).


----------



## emeyetee (Nov 27, 2020)

nice bottle for 4 bucks!


----------



## Harry Pristis (Nov 27, 2020)

*This one reminds me of a TOC20 generic mineral water bottle.*


----------



## cowsgomoo (Nov 27, 2020)

Harry Pristis said:


> *This one reminds me of a TOC20 generic mineral water bottle.*


TOC20?


----------



## cowsgomoo (Nov 27, 2020)

Here is another picture of it before I gave it a good cleaning off.


----------



## cowsgomoo (Nov 27, 2020)

emeyetee said:


> nice bottle for 4 bucks!


I actually have another that I think could be around the same age. I just realized that the upper portion of the bottle is actually not uniform...it’s crooked. Tempted to make another post for that one specifically but here are some


----------



## sandchip (Nov 28, 2020)

The green one reminds me of a Saxlehner's Bitterquelle.  One of his competitors, maybe?  I agree with Harry on it.  It's not pontiled, though.  Here's one currently on ebay:









						ANTIQUE SAXLEHNER JANOS BITTERS BOTTLE OLIVE EMBOSSED 9.5" TALL APPLIED TOP RARE  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for ANTIQUE SAXLEHNER JANOS BITTERS BOTTLE OLIVE EMBOSSED 9.5" TALL APPLIED TOP RARE at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				




The turn mold whiskey is about the same age, late 1900s.  Nice top on it.


----------



## TxBottleDigger (Nov 28, 2020)

sandchip said:


> The green one reminds me of a Saxlehner's Bitterquelle.  One of his competitors, maybe?  I agree with Harry on it.  It's not pontiled, though.  Here's one currently on ebay:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To not confuse anyone I will correct your accidental mistake. It’s late 1800s.


----------



## Dogo (Nov 28, 2020)

I agree that is probable a European mineral water.  The last time I saw a Bitterquelle it was a $5.00 bottle, so with no name , this can't be very valuable.  They do look good on the shelf.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Nov 28, 2020)

*TOC20 = Turn of the 20th Century, circa 1900.*


----------



## embe (Nov 28, 2020)

Have a similar one with similar question posted here: https://www.antique-bottles.net/thr...with-embossed-k-on-bottom.690612/#post-718559


----------



## sandchip (Nov 28, 2020)

TxBottleDigger said:


> To not confuse anyone I will correct your accidental mistake. It’s late 1800s.



Duh.  Thanks!


----------



## saratogadriver (Nov 30, 2020)

That was my thought as well.  Same form same color just no embossed Saxlehner's on the base.    Bottle is turn of 20th century, somewhere around 1900.   Not worth a whole lot more than what you paid for it but nice pretty bottle anyway.





sandchip said:


> The green one reminds me of a Saxlehner's Bitterquelle.  One of his competitors, maybe?  I agree with Harry on it.  It's not pontiled, though.  Here's one currently on ebay:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mike garrett (Dec 2, 2020)

not old,after 1900 . take this from my 50 years in bottles.


----------



## Tony Kendzior (Dec 2, 2020)

It made me think of a mineral water bottle from the late 1800's. The letter K sort of conforms to this one I found years ago.


----------



## Bohdan (Dec 2, 2020)

Harry Pristis said:


> *This one reminds me of a TOC20 generic mineral water bottle.*



TOC20 ???
TOC20 ???
Why all the abbreviations? 
Not Twitter.


----------

